# Vermilion Hawg Fest 2009



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The sixth annual Hawg Fest will be held in Vermilion Ohio, Saturday September 19, 2009

Registration, limited to the first 105 team entries, will open June 1. 

The tournament format remains unchanged from previous years.

We will provide more information as we get closer to the registration opening.

We will try and make this years event even better than the previous years.

We all look forward to seeing you all there again this year.

If you have any questions please contact me, Shakedown or Big Daddy

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We're working very hard to make Hawgfest #6 the best ever. If you need to get in touch with me about anything at all, shoot me an email at either of the following addresses....


[email protected]

or

[email protected]


Thanks for your support of the Vermilion Hawgfest.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

My crew is looking forward to another great event. Any media coverage this year??


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm working with WKYC on getting some on-air coverage and also I'm looking for a business to sponsor our LIVE webstream of the weigh in. 

Also, if there are any businesses that may be interested in supporting the Hawgfest, please contact me directly via the web at [email protected] or via cell phone at 216-346-9615.

Thanks to everyone for your support of the Vermilion Hawgfest.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

:bananahuge:


im ready......again


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

well im going to be in for sure and looking to dethrone capt kevin and tubuzz. my vacation has been approved and i just got off the phone with the plantation with a room in my name for 3 days...:bananapowerslide:


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i also just booked our room at the plantation...sounded as if he was close to being full for the "fest"...note to dixie chicken...room 123 is ours!! stay away! LOL!!(inside joke!)


----------



## Papa Harry (Dec 7, 2008)

Team "Backagain" is ready for 2009 action!! 24.5 Baha


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

EZ you should learn to give up by now. Our walleye are educated they will not eat spoons where the lead paint falls off.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

oh ive learned the way of the worm, but come to think of it, i should have ran me stingers in the afternoon last year and you'd have been in 4th


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Wave Warrior,

Enjoy room #123! 
Room #128 is the two floor Suite that is so coveted and I got it AGAIN!
With a bonus if you booked before March 31 they clean and freeze all your fish during your stay for FREE. That's a bonus that George sees no value in. LOL!

Dixie Chicken


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dixie Chicken said:


> Wave Warrior,
> 
> Enjoy room #123!
> Room #128 is the two floor Suite that is so coveted and I got it AGAIN!
> ...


larry larry larry............ :F


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dixie chicken said:


> wave warrior,
> 
> enjoy room #123!
> Room #128 is the two floor suite that is so coveted and i got it again!
> ...




ha ha ha!!!


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if previous entry (last year) in the tournament guarantees a slot in the tournment this year? Just want to make sure that we can get in!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

jplant said:


> Does anyone know if previous entry (last year) in the tournament guarantees a slot in the tournment this year? Just want to make sure that we can get in!


no it doesnt!!
123 STILL is better than getting piped out of a room and sent to stay at the "railroad inn"" lol!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

jplant said:


> Does anyone know if previous entry (last year) in the tournament guarantees a slot in the tournment this year? Just want to make sure that we can get in!


No, a previous years entry does not guarantee a spot in this years tourney.

The registration will open on June 1, and will be limited to the first 105 boats that register.

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Wave,

I hear they hope to have the roof back on #123 by Hawg Fest. If not there is no extra charge for the Blue Tarp but you have to provide your own bungies.

DC


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Dixie Chicken said:


> Wave,
> 
> I hear they hope to have the roof back on #123 by Hawg Fest. If not there is no extra charge for the Blue Tarp but you have to provide your own bungies.
> 
> DC


well since i'm a roofer i'll be fine!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Damn, I should have made up something about the plumbing. LOL!

DC


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Dixie Chicken said:


> Damn, I should have made up something about the plumbing. LOL!
> 
> DC


one of my partners tracy"cheesedog" is a plummer!! LOL! and rex is a machinist...keep trying!!! LOL i'll see ya there larry and buy ya a beer! no hard feelings over last years fiasco...sheet happens!


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Any one have open seats for this? 

Just asking way ahead of time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

How is the best way to get entered?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can register at www.vermilionhawgfest.com on June 1st.
Dont delay...the spots go fast!!!


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

I've got ten bucks saying the 105 slots are filled inside of a week. It was probably the most fun I've had fishing.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Registration is ready to go live June 1st. I'll post here once it's official, so keep an eye out!!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

The woolybear fest is that weekend this might be a big mess. 
Remember the parada is on sunday they close Liberty ave from the river west.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

The Woolybear Festival was scheduled the same weekend as the Hawg Fest two years ago also. Fortunately we had no conflicts. Pray for good weather on Saturday!!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Registration is ready to go live June 1st. I'll post here once it's official, so keep an eye out!!


will this be at 12:01 am june 1???


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not THAT dedicated  Look for it sometime that morning between 7-9am though


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

shakedown said:


> i'm not that dedicated :d look for it sometime that morning between 7-9am though


wuss!!:d:d


----------

